

Twitter blocked in Turkey - greggthm
http://gizmorati.com/2014/03/21/twitter-blocked-turkey/

======
pskittle
It seems to me that living in developing countries where you can 1.use Popcorn
Time 2.rant on social networks 3.use Torrents 4.save the greens($) 5\. have
someone to cook delicious meals 6\. yes - obviously HACK on imp challenges

would be a great idea to monetize on esp for most people on this forum.

